# Thule 'Thruride' 535 (new model) - anyone using?



## gripper35 (Oct 11, 2013)

relatively new product I think (2015)...
A roof rack (single) that is designed to work with thru-axles (15 and 20) instead of the 9mm QD. I don't think I still know anyone that has a bike with with 9mm QD ;-) Everyone I know has 15mm thru.
Anyway, it sounds like a good development. 
Is anyone using this rack already? I think it sounds like a good solution for me. I have a carbon frame mountain bike. Pike front fork. My car is a station wagon with roof rails. I already own square Thule cross bars (I have used them for years with ski box and kayak saddles).
Any concerns with this style of rack? Possible damage to the Rockshox Maxle?

Any comments/advice greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

I work at a shop that carries Thule stuff. We haven't taken a shipment of these yet, so I don't know if they have been released to the wild yet. It seems like a great idea, but I am flabbergasted that they aren't including the QR adapter with the rack (it is an extra $30 or something).


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

The kuat trio seems better for the price


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

speak of the devil, we got these in yesterday. Seems to do exactly what it claims to, clamping to any size through axle. haven't seen it on a car or used one personally.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

We have them in the store...it's a nice rack, that clamps nicely, and mounts nicely to all bars, including integrating with the T-track on Thule Aeroblades, etc...
it seems a bit "unfinished"...the clamping mechanism is exposed...it can put a lot of pressure on a T/A. 
It does, however, include the 9mm QR adapter, but it doesn't include a LOCKING skewer, which in my opinion is kinda lame. You can purchase a separate item 535SKR (not yet available) to lock your 9mm.


----------



## mcgarry (Feb 3, 2004)

I bought one, tried it out a couple times but might return it. When the metal clamp is tightened enough against the axle to keep the bike from wobbling, it leaves little marks/indentations on the thru-axle (Fox 15mm in my case). I don't think anything bad has happened yet, but it can't be good long-term. The instructions say things like "Thread thru axle into fork legs until snug. DO NOT OVER-TIGHTEN" and "Close lever firmly, but do not use unnecessary force" but hard to say exactly what Thule means.

It might just be a bad idea to put something with relatively coarse metal edges against the axle. I'd like to hear from Thule on this, I emailed them about it and they said 'visit your dealer' which makes sense but still might not answer the question.


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

That is too bad it clamps the TA like that. It seems like a good overall idea, but maybe a poor execution.


----------



## ryharry (Apr 19, 2010)

I recently bought one of these. I'm a wrench at an LBS so the price was right. My bike has a Fox fork with a 15mm thru axle. It works fine and holds the bike securely. It is much easier to use and more secure than a 9mm fork mount rack with the 15mm adaptor. I will continue to use it, but I do have one concern for long term use.

Specifically, I worry about how the fork lowers will hold up over time using the clamping mechanism. With only the axle (i.e. without a hub) between the fork dropouts, the fork lowers do not have anything to squeeze against on the inside, making the setup flexy. The only thing holding the axle in place is the axle itself and the threaded insert, which has a loose fit. Over time I could see this potentially damaging the lowers as the axle and threaded insert move around inside the dropouts. The solution would be to have a 100mm wide sleeve (that also has an outside diameter less than 20mm) that slides over the axle, between the dropouts, to make the system rigid. Again, I'm not concerned enough about this to stop using the rack (maybe I'll get around to making that sleeve).

Regarding others' posts about damaging the surface of the thru axle, there isn't any real detriment to messing up the surface of the thru axle. The axle's job is simply to hold the inside of the dropouts against the hub. The hub and its bearings do all the spinny work, regardless of the surface of the axle. Certainly you don't want to mess up the surface of the axle too badly or actually damage the structure of the axle, but if you adjust the tension of the rack's clamp to hold the axle securely without damaging the axle, you'll be fine.


----------



## mcgarry (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah ryharry is right, I've used it a bit more, it leaves marks on the axle but doesn't look like it's damaging anything.


----------



## KJBoston (Jul 29, 2015)

Slight highjack on this thread...

Is this and the Kuat Trio really the only options for Thru Axle fork roof racks? I've been looking around the interwebs and can't seem to find any other options. What are other riders using? I want roof (already have the bars) and want fork for stability.


----------



## bigflamingtaco (Oct 26, 2013)

Lose the fork mount altogether...

https://www.1upusa.com/product-rooftrayblack.html


----------



## Rogo43 (Jul 12, 2014)

I got this bike mount last week and am very happy with it, however I have also now started seeing rub marks on the thru axle... Anyone have any suggestions for this? I was thinking of putting some kind of rubber on the clamps that lock around the axle. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

bigflamingtaco said:


> Lose the fork mount altogether...
> 
> https://www.1upusa.com/product-rooftrayblack.html


I like this rack and I'm looking for one. You use this?


----------



## gripper35 (Oct 11, 2013)

I got one. I am very happy with how easy it is to set up and use. I haven't seen any marks or damage on my axle so far. 

But I guess I share the fear/concern (as per ryharry above)... that clamp mechanism could cause damage to the axle or the axle threaded lowers (where the axle screws into the fork). 

So far I'm happy with it. But that concern is lingering in the back of my mind.


----------



## bbrannon (Mar 19, 2009)

I bought one of these and it mounts well to my 2016 Outback factory rack rails. Like others I wasn't happy with the way it can compress my fork blades and allows some play. OK for short trips but seems a little dodgy for a long road trip. I just ordered one of these. 15mm to 20mm and 100mm long adapter axle. Looks like it should solve the problem and easier than adapting the other available options. The down side is that you can't easily lock it. MTB Tools Mountain Bike 20mm thru Axle to 15mm thru Axle Adapter for 100mm Fork | eBay

Update" Above adapter arrived and it is perfect. A beautifully machined sleeve that replaces the hub and allows the fork blades to be locked in as they were designed to be. The only downside is even thought the sleeve can be locked into the 535 a stock 15 mm axle will not be locked. I can use a cable or some locking axle for that if necessary.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

Any current user updates for this rack? Looking at this rack and the Kuat Trio. I actually use a 1up roof tray but like the lower profile of these newer racks. Also I like fork mounts over trays that clamp both tires.


----------



## apapnic (Aug 10, 2017)

I tried to get the Kuat Trio but it would hit my hatchback (2017 Impreza 5dr) so I cannot really comment on it.

I think the Yakima HighSpeed is quite new and it looks very promising. There are a few reviews out. I am probably going to get it.
https://www.yakima.com/highspeed
I was also looking at the ForkChop, which is also quite new.
https://www.yakima.com/forkchop

On the HighSpeed, it appears to have a much easier to use clamping system (with locks) than the Thule ThruRide. The ForkChop is a cool idea (I guess they've done that before with the Boa?) but I get the sense that the ForkChop will be completely unsecured for T/A since the locking mechanism is inside the provided QR skewer for the rack. The HighSpeed also has the integrated cable lock. Unless someone comes up with a locking T/A. So even though the HighSpeed is more $$, it appears there is a lot you get for that over the ForkChop.

This thread actually answered a question I had about whether it was okay or not to clamp down directly on the T/A. I was concerned about that but it makes sense that the surface of the T/A isn't actually a bearing surface and so as long as it's not too messed up, you're fine. Thanks ryharry.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

apapnic said:


> I tried to get the Kuat Trio but it would hit my hatchback (2017 Impreza 5dr) so I cannot really comment on it.
> 
> I think the Yakima HighSpeed is quite new and it looks very promising. There are a few reviews out. I am probably going to get it.
> https://www.yakima.com/highspeed
> ...


----------

